# 2011 Cannondale M SuperSix 5 105 Carbon Road Bike (newb question)



## RdFltErr (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi folks,
I am a newb to real road biking, coming off 5 years of recreational biking on a low-end mountain bike (Trek 3700).

I am training for the AIDS Lifecycle from San Francisco to L.A. and have been embarrassed to show up to rides in the most inferior equipment possible, so it's time to get serious apparently about this.

Went bike shopping this past week and through suggestions and a ~$1,500 target price and what not have narrowed down my choices to a Cannondale M SuperSix and a '12 Specialized Roubaix Apex Compact. I've discovered that last year's Cannondale is $1,400 (vs. $2,100 for this year's).

Some notes about my choices so far:
* I tried out four aluminum frame bikes (and almost bought one) when I tried a Carbon for the heck of it (it was out of my price range). The difference was so noticeable I couldn't believe it and decided to change my target price heh.
* I tried out two different frame sizes, didn't really notice the difference, maybe that's because this is my first road bike.
* I am not in this for racing, only long-distance riding and frequent rides around the city (I live in San Francisco)


I found this post comparing the 2011 to the 2012 Cannondale SuperSix but frankly I didn't understand most of the terminology. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cannondale/2012-vs-2011-supersix-261812.html

So the questions are (keeping in mind that I'm a newb and not looking to do racing):
* Are there major differences between last year's SuperSix and this year's that I should care about?
* Any thoughts on the Cannondale vs. Specialized option?
* Any other bikes I should not be missing out on?

Any help is greatly appreciated. Hope this is the right place to post. My current though is that for $1,440 ($1,562 after taxes) the Canonndale M SuperSix is a bargain and a good fit for me. I was not able to test out last year's model but I did try this year's model and it was my favorite of the ones I road tested.

Thanks.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Get the bike that fits you best and is most comfortable. Brands this brands that. It's about comfort. 

I personally ride a Super Six and love it. So in the end it's totally up to you.


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

For long-distance riding, you might find the Cannondale Synapse to be a more comfortable option. There are minor component changes between 2011 and 2012 models, but nothing major. I ride a Super Six and love it. A 2011 Super Six is a steal at $1500.

Take the time to really check which size is right for you. Don't be afraid to ask the bike shop to check your measurements and compare your position on the two bikes. You might not feel the difference in a short test ride, but a couple hours in the saddle will make fit differences very clear. 

Can't give any advice re: Specialized, since I've never ridden them. They are popular bikes, though, and I'm sure you'd be able to find an appropriate Specialized bicycle for you. Same goes for other popular brands - Trek, Giant, Felt, etc. Each makes quality bikes, at affordable price points for your needs. 

Go with the bike that you're most comfortable on from the bike shop that treats you best. 
Good luck.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

Saddle to handlebar drop, e.i. how far the bars are below the seat when viewed from the side, is an important aspect in bike fitting. Generally a big drop puts you in a more aero position and yields powerful pedaling, but can be straining in the long run. You can train your body to hold this position for extended rides, but it will take time and lots of miles.

A SuperSix is designed to be pretty aggressive in that department, while a Synapse can be arranged so you sit up a bit more. But if you can find a SuperSix a size or two bigger than the ideal measurements, and not have standover/reach issues, it could be tweaked to produce a less race oriented body position. Why? because bigger sizes have a longer head tube, bringing the bars up higher, something only achieved with difficulty in smaller sizes. The saddle, on the other hand, easily have far more up and down adjustability.

The above is just one aspect of fitting a bike, but gives you a little to think about.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

As far as I know there is no difference in the frame between the 2011 and 2012 Supersix so go for the cheaper one since all the other components are pretty much on par as well. The sticker price on the 2012 is significantly higher though. The 2011 was around $2,150. The 2012 lists for $2,550. Don't ask me why.


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm not sure what your weight is but even though Cannondale makes some of the stiffest carbon frames, you might consider the CAAD10 as an aluminum choice. The Trek Madone is another great carbon frame choice for your budget. 

I need to recommend that you purchase from a shop that will take your measurements and fit you to the correct size bike. They should make the appropriate adjustments to the handlebars, seatpost height, seat angle, and if necessary, replace the stem. You might not know what this will do for you now but you'll see the benefits later. 

Welcome to road riding and enjoy.


----------

